# Steak on the silver bullet



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stopped by publix and they had ribeyes on sale. Decided on this wee one. And since I have a Weber gas grill and and a 500 pd smoker and neither will get over 600 degrees and I'm sick of seeing all the bge super awesome looking Sears on steaks. I came up with plan b! Stay tuned for the silver bullet sear! Ha. May be an epic fail


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Evoo, salt and peppa


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep it's happening, plan on searing on the bullet then on to the Weber on low to finish. I may have a burnt crust lol.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

My hands are now completely hairless. Lol


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Dammit man, that's a new one on me... Upside down Steak,

That crust looks good to me, I love a heavily charred sear.
That's why I prefer to cook first and season after, spices don't burn.


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

That looks really good! You like a steak caramelized like I do.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Lmao, back in the day I could have ate this whole plate! I ate 2 bites of the Tater after this pic and then went ughh I'm done! Haha I hate getting old! Lol steak was excellent but don't wear flip flops if you sear on a charcoal starter!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Getting creative ! :thumbup:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Damn that looks good .


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: Looks tippy tho. Definitely a disaster waiting to happen with flipflops and too much beer.....


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Love it. Looks good.
Whyme
Next time try cooking the steak the Chef Ramsey way. It's gooood.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mmmmmm, I got an A&M vet to look at this pick.....and he gives it a 50% chance to walk off that plate. Just the way I like it! Good job!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Little too rare for me but it does look tasty! Whatever you do man do not try burgers that way! 
A little fat with all that airflow is a 3 alarm moment that you don't want :no:


----------

